# UML aus Java Quellcode generieren



## zer0 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich aus einem Java Projekt ein UML Klassendiagramm generieren kann. Habe es bereits mit ArgoUML verusucht, jedoch mehr als die Pakete anlegen macht er auch nicht!

Danke


----------



## genodeftest (24. Oktober 2011)

probier mal Topcased (http://www.topcased.org/index.php?idd_projet_pere=52&Itemid=60, kostenlos, aber vielleicht nicht genug Funktionen für deine Bedürfnisse) oder UML Lab (http://www.uml-lab.com/de/uml-lab/, Kostenpflichtig, aber probier mal die Trial-Version, die sollte alles können, was du brauchst)


----------



## zer0 (24. Oktober 2011)

genodeftest hat gesagt.:


> probier mal Topcased (http://www.topcased.org/index.php?idd_projet_pere=52&Itemid=60, kostenlos, aber vielleicht nicht genug Funktionen für deine Bedürfnisse) oder UML Lab (http://www.uml-lab.com/de/uml-lab/, Kostenpflichtig, aber probier mal die Trial-Version, die sollte alles können, was du brauchst)



Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Arbeit und kann es deswegen nicht ausprobieren. Ist es mit dem UML Lab Porgramm möglich aus Quellcode ein Diagramm zu generieren?

Nehme gerne noch weitere Programme an, wenn möglich auch Portable!


----------



## genodeftest (24. Oktober 2011)

UMLLab kann beides (Code <–> Diagramm). Topcased theoretisch auch, ich habe das aber noch nicht zum laufen bekommen, vor einem halben Jahr hat es noch nicht brauchbar funktioniert. UMLLab ist da deutlich besser, wobei mir in der letzten Version auch einzelne Fehler begegnet sind. Wenn man einen Bug Report ausfüllt, werden die aber relativ schnell geschlossen.
Topcased und UMLLab sind als Eclipse-RCP-Programm verfügbar, aber auch als Eclipse Plugin.


----------

